# [UNIX] Einführung in Shell-Scripte



## Kryptaesthesie (20. August 2011)

Kryptaesthesie hat eine neue Ressource erstellt: [UNIX] Einführung in Shell-Scripte - [UNIX] Einführung in Shell-Scripte 





> *Übersicht*
> Erste Ausgabe
> Benutzereingaben
> Ein wenig rechnen
> ...


 Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------



## ikosaeder (8. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Tipps noch von mir:
Eine Raute # leitet einen Kommentar ein, der bis zum Zeilenende gilt.
In die erste Zeile eines Skripts gehört die Bezeichnung des Interpreters: 
z.B. #!/bin/bash
Da es verschiedene Arten von Shells gibt, die sich zu Teil syntaktisch unterscheiden ist die sehr wichtig. Selbst wenn der Pfad nicht stimmt und das Skript nicht ausgeführt wird auf dem Zielsystem kann man mit bash Skriptname das Skript ausführen. Das lässt sich auf andere Skriptspracheninterpreter erweiterten, z.B. #!/usr/bin/perl oder #!/usr/bin/python würde entsprechende Perl oder Pythonskripte kennzeichnen.
Wenn man die Skriptdatei ausführbar macht 

```
chmod +x Skriptname
```
 kann man das sh beim Aufruf weglassen. 
Liegt die ausführbare Datei in einem Ordner, der in der Variable PATH bekannt ist, kann das Skript von überall mit dem Skriptnamen aufgerufen werden. Für dieses Tutorial würde man 

```
export PATH=$PATH:/Pfadzu/shellskripte
```
ausführen.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (21. November 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass in diesem Tutorial bei manchen Code-Stellen leider nicht mehr alle Zeilenumbrüche richtig dargestellt werden.
Immer dann wenn ihr im Code [ INDENT ] lest, muss dort ein Zeilenumbruch hin und diese neue Zeile muss eingerückt werden.


----------



## ikosaeder (23. November 2012)

Du kannst innerhalb von [ code ] keine weiteren BB Codes verwenden. Statt dessen kannst du die Zeile einfach umbrechen und mit Leerzeichen einrücken, das wird dann innerhalb der [ code ] Umgebung richtig dargestellt.


----------

